# Do you wax your new carbon fiber bike?



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I recently purchased my first Carbon Fiber road bike, ( Specialized Roubaix Expert ) and am not sure how to care for the frame. Should I give the frame a good waxing , or just wash it and use Pledge or Pedros Bike Lust? What do you do...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I use Griot's Speed Shine on my Bikes, Cars and Motorcycle. I'm not affiliated with the company...just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Prolene (Jul 30, 2006)

I use Pledge, as recommended by Specialized. Pedro's Bike Lust is also recommended by Spec.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*But do you wax your frame ?*



Prolene said:


> I use Pledge, as recommended by Specialized. Pedro's Bike Lust is also recommended by Spec.


I saw the same thing on the Specialized Riders Club Website, but there was no mention of giving the frame a good coat of wax first.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*What is with?*

All of these people waxing their bikes? I don't understand. Soap and water, or some simple cleaning fluid (pledge, or what not) is a ton easier, takes a lot less time, and since you are spending less time "waxing" your bike, you can ride it.


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> All of these people waxing their bikes? I don't understand. Soap and water, or some simple cleaning fluid (pledge, or what not) is a ton easier, takes a lot less time, and since you are spending less time "waxing" your bike, you can ride it.


it takes a moment to rub on some liquid wax and then buff it off.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 22, 2004)

Dampen a rag with Armor-All and wipe the frame down, wipe it again with a clean dry rag. Fast, easy and looks pretty like a picture.


----------



## walleyeangler (Nov 4, 2005)

I use Pledge or Armor All after every ride. A clean bike is a happy bike. More fun for me to ride. Plus, it gives me a chance to eyeball the frame and accessories closely looking for obvious problems. 

IceMan


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*I thought the wax will help protect the paint ?*



magnolialover said:


> All of these people waxing their bikes? I don't understand. Soap and water, or some simple cleaning fluid (pledge, or what not) is a ton easier, takes a lot less time, and since you are spending less time "waxing" your bike, you can ride it.



I thought the paint on my bike is the same as Automotive paint, I wax my car to protect it from the elements, so I thought maybe I should protect my new bike too.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*My bike...*



Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I thought the paint on my bike is the same as Automotive paint, I wax my car to protect it from the elements, so I thought maybe I should protect my new bike too.


Is not painted, just clear coated.

Aside from that, I don't care about the paint much. Most bikes these days, aside from steel frames (who rides those things anyway??) it won't matter if you have chipped paint. Aluminum doesn't rust. Carbon doesn't rust. Titanium doesn't rust. Magnesium doesn't rust.


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I used to use the Klasse Acrylic Sealant from Germany I use on my cars. Then through my reading on RBR, I discovered Pledge. Works just as well and is much easier, plus my bike has a nice lemony fresh smell.


----------



## Balderick (Jul 11, 2006)

Waxing the frame with a high quality wax will means you have less washing to do. However, if you do not ride in crap conditions you probably won't NEED to wash it that often anyway, although there are plenty who clean their bikes because they WANT to do so.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

wow, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I use pledge. I find that it makes a bigger difference on my titanium bike than on my clear coat carbon. I'm not sure it really adds much over just a good wash. It does look better immediately afterwards and I ride with the illusion that the slicker finish will help to repel stuff.

As for the cars...Zaino!


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

My carbon bike has a matte finish, so I'm not sure if any of the thus-far mentioned solutions are appropriate. I just wipe my frame down with a soft cotton rag; if there are any particularly stubborn dirt/mud/schmutz spots I wipe those using a paper towel sprayed with Simple Green, then wipe again with the soft cotton rag.

To those who use it: What's the point of the Lemon Pledge? Does it actually *prevent* dirt from sticking to the frame?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> Is not painted, just clear coated.


FYI, cars these days aren't painted either. Most manufacturers use basecoat/clear coat systems. The clears are urethane or polyurethane which will be quite similar to what the bike frames are coated with. 

I like to apply wax once or twice a year on the frame to keep the water, dirt and grease from sticking as much as reasonable.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Response from Specialized*

I just received this answer from Specialized Customer Service

Specialized official position is that you should not use car wax. Because each wax is different, and we don't have the ability to test all types of waxes, we cannot guarantee that it will not harm your frame in some way. We have used Bike Lust and can say it works well at cleaning, protecting and making your bike shine with a beautiful luster without any adverse side-effects.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok, being specific, using Meguilar's or Mother's liquid carnuba wax will be fine on any coated surface. Easy to apply, leaves no white residue and is very small build thickness. The Specialized response is a safe one, since saying "car wax" can mean just about anything.


----------

